# BMQ frequency



## George89 (28 Mar 2011)

Hey everyone. So  on April 1 I will be given an offer for military police. Being as it is not yet the fiscal year of 2011 they cannot offer it to me yet. I was told of a basic late April. I am just wondering how often basics are held as I just put in my 2 weeks notice at my current job. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Precept (28 Mar 2011)

Considering we're in the same boat, do you mind if I sit next to you?

I heard *rumor* of a Basic on April 25th. I imagine the dates for the next few basics will be released on the first, but to my knowledge, there isn't a set pattern. When they have enough for a platoon, and the staff/space to train them, they run a course.

PS- PM inbound.


----------



## Ludoc (28 Mar 2011)

They run 2 courses a week, almost every week. Notable exceptions include Christmas leave when there is no one around so courses can't be run and a few weeks in the Spring when all that is run is BMOQ, after all those guys are in school the rest of the year.


----------



## Lively18 (28 Mar 2011)

As of right now the only BMQ that i know of that is upcoming is on April 11th, the only reason i know this is because me and a few other guys on here are going. That DOES NOT mean that that will be the one they send you on, but im saying it could be a possibility so be prepared. I was getting my stuff prepared for the April 11th BMQ a month ago just in case (at the time i hadn't even gotten an offer yet). The reason i was such a keener was because it would really suck to get your call today and find out that you leave in a week and a half, that is not much time to get everything together and ready. I know it would seem like overkill if you didnt end up going until the end of april or may but you will thank me if you end up going with us 

Good Luck and maybe we will see you there!


----------

